# Dasher SW Motor Mounts



## Revcon (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone have any good suggestions for Dasher Diesel SW Motor Mounts? Or suggestion on where to buy? Thanks.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

"SW" motor mounts? I personally am using BMW E30(?) motor mounts in my Dasher


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

...my bad... E28 motor mounts:
http://www.germanautoparts.com...28538


----------



## A3 Jed-duh (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Has anyone tried the motor mounts from 034motorsport?
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...13096


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

oh ya... I forget about the 034 mounts


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (A3 Jed-duh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3 Jed-duh* »_Has anyone tried the motor mounts from 034motorsport?
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...13096

Very firm--a bad choice for a diesel engine unless you need the extra strength. For the Dasher just go with the stock Dasher/Fox/4000 FWD engine mounts. You will pay for anything too stiff.


----------



## Revcon (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*

Sounds good, Thanks. I'm learning the Transmission Mount may be obsolete, do you have a suggestion for that one? Or a good alternative?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

the Manual Tranny mount is definitely NLA, I do still see ones available for the Autotranny...
They aren't load bearing, I've been told they don't need replaced


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

The transmission mount definitely bears a load then the drivetrain has to move the car, but it's not supporting the weight of the trans, at least nowhere near the whole weight. 
I agree with southcross: you needn't replace it unless it shows severe stress.


----------

